# Abu Dhabi University.



## niro

Hello every one,

I am looking for some advices about Abu Dhabi University.

Thank you very much for your help.

--niro


----------



## DYLANJAMAL

Please be more specific.... are you looking to be a student or you would be working there? what info... you need?
best..



niro said:


> Hello every one,
> 
> I am looking for some advices about Abu Dhabi University.
> 
> Thank you very much for your help.
> 
> --niro


----------



## mayotom

Its in Abu Dhabi.
they have Students there
they teach things there.


be more specific please.


----------



## niro

I have been offered a job in Abu Dhabi as assistant professor. I would like to have some information about working conditions there. 

I have a PhD. I plan to move to Abu Dhabi with my wife and my kid (2 years old).

The salary would be 18500 AED per month. Benefits include accommodation, air line tickets, medical insurance …

What do you think about the proposed salary?

Thank you for your help.


----------



## mayotom

niro said:


> I have been offered a job in Abu Dhabi as assistant professor. I would like to have some information about working conditions there.
> 
> *I can't give specifics for the University, but conditions in Abu Dhabi are in general quiet good, once you get through the initial couple of months of paperwork (for visa's, licences etc) then its all plain saling*
> 
> I have a PhD. I plan to move to Abu Dhabi with my wife and my kid (2 years old).
> 
> *Try to get them to include future education costs for your child, *
> 
> The salary would be 18500 AED per month. Benefits include accommodation, air line tickets, medical insurance …
> 
> *try to get clarification from them as to the accommodation that is included, are they giving an allowance or are they providing an apartment/villa will this be a shared accomadation? if so will you be comfortable with this?*
> 
> What do you think about the proposed salary?
> 
> *I think it is quiet low considering your qualifications*


I hope this helps


----------



## DYLANJAMAL

According to my info. Abudabi univ. is a very organized univ. well established...
also I think your salary package is reasonable, since I have offered an assistant prof. in abudabi but in Kalaifa univ. which is a new university that does not provide accommodation but will pay me for that... My basic salary is 14000 and for accommodation is 20000. So your basic is more than me... (this is quite enough and you could save from it... (I just hope that I could rent and put some of the housing allowance toward my basic... but not so easy for me)
The most important thing in abudabi is housing.. in your case this will be provided so you do not have the head ache of searching and dealing with landlords..
(I am still in canada, will be move in the mid of august and all the mentioned above is information I have gathered from friends and from this wonderful expat forum...... I am still very worry how to arrange accommodation before arriving... myself, wife, 2 sons (5 and 2 years).... in your case you do not have to worry for kidshcool at least for now....
So in general I think your offer is reasonable...
My major is Physics, What is yours? how many years of exp. you have?

Good luck...and would like to know your decision...
lik


niro said:


> I have been offered a job in Abu Dhabi as assistant professor. I would like to have some information about working conditions there.
> 
> I have a PhD. I plan to move to Abu Dhabi with my wife and my kid (2 years old).
> 
> The salary would be 18500 AED per month. Benefits include accommodation, air line tickets, medical insurance …
> 
> What do you think about the proposed salary?
> 
> Thank you for your help.


d


----------



## niro

DYLANJAMAL said:


> According to my info. Abudabi univ. is a very organized univ. well established...
> also I think your salary package is reasonable, since I have offered an assistant prof. in abudabi but in Kalaifa univ. which is a new university that does not provide accommodation but will pay me for that... My basic salary is 14000 and for accommodation is 20000. So your basic is more than me... (this is quite enough and you could save from it... (I just hope that I could rent and put some of the housing allowance toward my basic... but not so easy for me)
> The most important thing in abudabi is housing.. in your case this will be provided so you do not have the head ache of searching and dealing with landlords..
> (I am still in canada, will be move in the mid of august and all the mentioned above is information I have gathered from friends and from this wonderful expat forum...... I am still very worry how to arrange accommodation before arriving... myself, wife, 2 sons (5 and 2 years).... in your case you do not have to worry for kidshcool at least for now....
> So in general I think your offer is reasonable...
> My major is Physics, What is yours?
> 
> * PhD in computer engineering *
> 
> how many years of exp. you have?
> 
> * 5 years industry experience and 2 years university teaching experience *
> 
> Good luck...and would like to know your decision...
> 
> *To be honest, I did not made any final decision …
> 
> *
> 
> 
> d


Best wishes,

--niro


----------



## sen

*Khalifa University*

Hello,

I have an interview coming up for Asst. Professorship at Khalifa University, Abhu dabi. I have also applied for Physics department. Do they ask us our expected salary? Is there any room for negotiation? I understand that you have just joined this place. How are things there? Any hope for carrying out research? I am a PhD in Physics with 4 yrs of research experience.

thanks for your time, greatly appreciate your feedback ASAP.
best
M Sen.



DYLANJAMAL said:


> According to my info. Abudabi univ. is a very organized univ. well established...
> also I think your salary package is reasonable, since I have offered an assistant prof. in abudabi but in Kalaifa univ. which is a new university that does not provide accommodation but will pay me for that... My basic salary is 14000 and for accommodation is 20000. So your basic is more than me... (this is quite enough and you could save from it... (I just hope that I could rent and put some of the housing allowance toward my basic... but not so easy for me)
> The most important thing in abudabi is housing.. in your case this will be provided so you do not have the head ache of searching and dealing with landlords..
> (I am still in canada, will be move in the mid of august and all the mentioned above is information I have gathered from friends and from this wonderful expat forum...... I am still very worry how to arrange accommodation before arriving... myself, wife, 2 sons (5 and 2 years).... in your case you do not have to worry for kidshcool at least for now....
> So in general I think your offer is reasonable...
> My major is Physics, What is yours? how many years of exp. you have?
> 
> Good luck...and would like to know your decision...
> lik
> 
> 
> d


----------

